# frozen salt?



## InfiniteVenture (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone have an easy way to break up frozen salt besides a sledge hammer? Someone suggested 
windshield washer fluid, or liquid calcium ? Help


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

just what you posted works...also water.


----------



## InfiniteVenture (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks you.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

If Its Bulk and Still on the Ground,Back Drag it and Re-pile it.If Its Bagged Carry it up On Your Salter Hold it As High as You Can Get it And Slam The Bag Towards the Ground as Hard As You Can.Have a Shovel Handy to Scoop Up All That Burst Out of The Bags.If Its In Your Salter Add Some Washer Fluid And Agitate With the Handle of your Shovel.Not a Funny Situation But It Happens.Acme


----------



## InfiniteVenture (Jan 18, 2009)

*Frozen Salt*

Thanks, There's 3 ton of salt in my truck that's frozen -- so it looks like a box of washer fluid and a mattock is what I will be using.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a garage you could park in for a few hours? if so get it inside and blow a torpedo heater on the side of the vbox and it'll free up


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

park it inside overnight


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We had 4 salt truck issues due to freezing salt, 2 of them had the salt freeze in the hopper when it was -20 the other morning and 2 others that had clogged in the chute with frozen salt. One of the ones that got frozen salt in the hopper got a had chunk clogged in the conveyer and broke the conveyer! The others were okay after getting back in the heated shop. That is why we don't ever leave salt in them when we use them.


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Drive it to Florida, and write the trip off


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

don't ever put a pipe wrench on the gear box shaft and try to turn it over either.....broke my ring gear last year to the tune of $400 plus labor...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I had the same problem last week. Went and got loaded with salt and the last guy who ran that truck didnt empty it. !!!(he should have empyed it, i should have checked.)it was only about half a yard but it had sat outside in below zero temps for a couple of days and it now was under a fresh 1.5 tons dropped on top of it. I pulled it into our shop, and poured about 12 gallons of liquid well brine on top of the salt and within 10 mins i was spreading salt ! Before we had liquid at our shop we used to pull the trucks in and turn the heat up to 70 and with 6-7 hours it was ready to go !


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mullis56;720780 said:


> We had 4 salt truck issues due to freezing salt, 2 of them had the salt freeze in the hopper when it was -20 the other morning and 2 others that had clogged in the chute with frozen salt. One of the ones that got frozen salt in the hopper got a had chunk clogged in the conveyer and broke the conveyer! The others were okay after getting back in the heated shop. That is why we don't ever leave salt in them when we use them.


Why were you using salt in -20 degree weather anyways?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Winter Land Man;721083 said:


> Why were you using salt in -20 degree weather anyways?


We had snow last week during the day here, about 3.5". We did cleanups that night, it was only -18 here. Cleanups include salt.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

T-MAN;721099 said:


> We had snow last week during the day here, about 3.5". We did cleanups that night, it was only -18 here. Cleanups include salt.


Did the salt do anything?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I spread the other day when it was 0 and dropping and it worked fine


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

WINTER 3;721286 said:


> Did the salt do anything?


It sure did, worked great once I got it out of the v-box. It was bulk salt treated with Ice Ban.
Great product.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

sure did sun came up next day and lots melted clear.


----------

